# Formulaire en Apple Script



## Daddy98 (2 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir,

Je souhaite créer un formulaire Apple script pour la création de compte sur internet depuis une application.

J'ai déjà trouvé comment contacter le serveur, enregistrer le tout, mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment récolter les informations que je souhaite.

J'ai pensé faire avec la fonction display dialog, mais j'ai des messages d'erreurs dès que j'essaye de toucher a la fonction dialog reply...

Quelqu'un a-t'il une idée pour prendre des information de création de compte dans un AppleScript ?

Merci par avance !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir,

Le "dialog reply" n'est pas accessible directement, il faut nutiliser que les propriétés du dialog reply --> (text returned, button returned ou gave up ).

Voici un exemple 
	
	



```
set r to display dialog "Entrez un nom" default answer "xyz"

set nom to text returned of r
```


----------



## Daddy98 (3 Janvier 2011)

Merci Bien ! 

j'ai tester et ça fonctionne, je cherche maintenant comment envoyer les info par internet.

J'ai pensé avec CURL mais je risque d'avoir un problème pour les accents et les espaces.

Bonne soirée


----------

